# What is wrong with Knick fans?



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Why is this board so dead? Take a trrip to the Bulls board and see what it is supposed to be like. Maybe we ARE crappy fans......

Also, I don't see anyone over there puking up all these stats to prove stuff..just good knowledgable fans for the most part.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

This Bulls board is the best sports board on the net that I know of.

There are a few little things that bother me about our board but the biggest problem is a lack of active quality posters. We have some good ones, a few who are active, and too many who aren't . But we need a lot more traffic. 

We don't even get the visitors from other teams we used to.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We don't even get the visitors from other teams we used to.


According to a few people here, I am a visitor from another team.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> According to a few people here, I am a visitor from another team.


Right, you support the mythical team composed of Eisley/Shandon/KVH/McDyess/Doleac

Head coach: Don Chaney
GM: Scott Layden

I think they play somewhere out west, not really sure where...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Maybe thats part of the problem...*

Always carping back and forth with no real substancial discussions or original ideas. I don't care who you are a fan of, Rashidi, as long as you add something of interest. To me, your long, drawn out statistical analysis is incredibly boring and can only lead to disagreements based on more statisical drivel. I would rather know what is on your mind when you watch the team...what you observe....what you propose..what needs to get better. Disagreemnet is great, but it should be done with respect (something that I am guilty of myself, on occassion). I am not singling out Rashidi, it's just that he seems to be a magnet for others animosities...and well deserved at times.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Come on, some people like basketball stat nerdery. Nothing wrong with that. Rashidi is a great asset, actually. 

I think he may be my alter ego. We're both huge fans of Ogre Battle games, ESPN NBA games, and we almost root for the same basketball team- I like the New York Knicks and he likes the Utah Laydenites. 

I do wish this board wasn't so dead though. I remember having more posters last season, though I only lurked then. What happened? I thought IT was supposed to make us relevant? I mostly migrated to RealGM, but their Knicks board has devlined as well.

With all our zillions of fans, you'd think we'd have a board somewhere on the net that rivals the Bulls board here. Anyone know of one?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> With all our zillions of fans, you'd think we'd have a board somewhere on the net that rivals the Bulls board here. Anyone know of one?


I would attribute that to Michael Jordan AND the tearing down of the dynasty.

Jordan attracted more fans to the Bulls than any player ever drew to any NBA team.

Jordan had more than his share of fanboys. With the tearing down of the dynasty, the fanboys fled, and all that remains are the dedicated Bulls fans. You need to develop an eye for basketball to survive in this environment, because Chicago has dealt so heavily in prospects that need to develop their talent.

The fact that these prospects have sparked heavy debate doesn't hurt either.

Curry or Chandler?
Hinrich or Crawford?
Gordon or Duhon?
Should they have kept Brand?
Should they have kept Artest/Miller? (no-brainer)

Few fans have had as many choices to make on their teams' moves.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on, Rashidi...*

We have lots of choices, too.

Marbury or moochie

TT or KVH...or anybody else, really

sweetney or KT

Crawford or Houston

Lenny or somebody else...anybody else.


OK..so not as many choices. I want trades. I want Artest. I want Chandler, and I want Shareef. Make it happen, Rashidi. What do ya got?


----------



## PROUD AMERICAN17 (Jan 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> This Bulls board is the best sports board on the net that I know of.
> 
> There are a few little things that bother me about our board but the biggest problem is a lack of active quality posters. We have some good ones, a few who are active, and too many who aren't . But we need a lot more traffic.
> ...



The other knicks board is always dead as well. This is my first post here. I have lurked here for about a month. I hope to add some quality posts. I'm a diehard Knicks fan since 1976. I do not like to over hype our players though. I call a average player average. 
I look fwd to posting with you guys.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There is at least one other board on the net that's bigger than our Bull's board. And in fact it's a Knicks forum with more members / activity than they have. So... what do you guys want to do about it?

Personally recruiting might help. If everyone invites 1 person via email, AOL IM, or real life, that doubles the membership and activity.

-Petey


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Umm... it seems to me the solution would be telling me the URL of that other board. Don't worry, I'd still post here. RealGM is way bigger than this board and I post here more.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>townknave</b>!
> Umm... it seems to me the solution would be telling me the URL of that other board. Don't worry, I'd still post here. RealGM is way bigger than this board and I post here more.


You ask a question and give the answer in the same post.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol. 

The bulls board here is way better then the Knicks real gm board. The realgm knicks forum there is full of morons, most of the bulls posters here know what theyre saying


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh yeah, almost forgot

Crawford or Jay-Will.

And then that spawned Hinrich-Crawford, as well as what the team should do with Jay-Will.

For the Knicks

Kurt or Sweetney
Maybe if Sweetney played defense, there would be a debate here.

Sweetney or Freeway
Kurt at center would allow Sweetney to start.

Freeway or Priest Lauderdale
Sorry, I felt compelled to throw that in there.

1-Timensional or Ariza
Surprisingly little debate here, it seems like some people are still on the bandwagon with 1-T. I don't know what's worse, that nobody has even mentioned Ariza's 18 points, or that nobody has mentioned that would be 1-Timensional's 3rd highest scoring output of the season. People want to ***** about inactivity, but then they don't talk about stuff when it happens.

Shandon or Baker or Brewer or Sundov
The Knicks need a SG right now. They waived a SG out of personal bias. Three other guys are on the roster due to favors and personal bias, and they aren't playing.

Norris or Smush Parker
The question should really be Brewer or Smush Parker, but must of you get the point. He can actually score a little. And he's from Queens. Oh, and don't worry Isiah, he can dunk too.

Brewer or Omar Cook
Cook is once again leading the NBDL in assists and steals. He's also from Queens, and he's younger than Brewer. But Isiah already took Brewer over Cook once, so it won't happen.

Nobody or Matt Carroll
Carroll is the 2nd leading scorer in the NBDL, and is famous for being the final cut from training camp in the Layden era. The Knicks need a shooter, especially with Houston hurting. If only Carroll were black and not a Layden affiliate... It would truly be a tragedy if he were to fill our 15th roster spot.

Penny or Ariza
Penny can shoot, post up, and pass. Ariza can steal, dunk, and pass.

Penny or Jalen Rose
Nobody seems to be discussing that one. Ever since the Carter trade broke down, it's like people forgot that Rose was always the more likely player to go to NY anyway.

Isiah Thomas or Rashidi
Everyone says that I know more about the other 29 teams than I do about my own. That's good, because most of you hate half the players on the team anyway.

Knicks Life All Ball or Post Game interviews.
Why are we being forced to get to know these players? Has anyone found it coincidental that all the guys on the show so far are the most likely trade victims? There has been no episode on Marbury, Houston, or Kurt Thomas. I think we'd sooner see Jamison Brewer on the program. What about Knicks Life: Vin Baker? Why do we have to watch Jamal Crawford at the intrepid pretending to be smart saying "that's crazy" in response to a plane carrying missiles? Why don't we get to see Crawford talk about how his bad shooting cost the Knicks the game? Ditto for Tim Thomas. Patrick Ewing would have loved this administration. No wonder Dolan wanted Sprewell out, he was the only Knick willing to give a post game interview (well, at least one that was a notch above Marbury's "brilliance").


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You ask a question and give the answer in the same post.


You definitely answered the question incorrectly then.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

This board is dead because there are not that many Knick fans that know about this site. Also if there were more articles about the team more people would checkout this site on a regular bases.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> This Bulls board is the best sports board on the net that I know of.
> 
> There are a few little things that bother me about our board but the biggest problem is a lack of active quality posters. We have some good ones, a few who are active, and too many who aren't . But we need a lot more traffic.
> ...


I pop by here once in a while, but everyone ignores me!

:wave:


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> You definitely answered the question incorrectly then.


No question Rashidi. I'm not gonna lie, though I disagree with you often, I consider you among the best Knicks posters on the web. I like RealGM sometimes, but I understand why you don't post there. Their board has big numbers, but too much of their stuff is either OT, ludicrous trade ideas, or reactionary. 

In a way I have to say I like that we're a small community of Knick fans. I feel like some of us like Oak, Rashidi, and perhaps Penny and myself (though I've only recently discovered this board) are some hardcore Knick fans. We may not have many posts, but I think the quality of the average post on this board is higher than that of the average RealGM post. I feel like our board can only grow.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

realgm is a very strange place. I have an absolute love hate relationship with it. It's just a surrogate home for me, I go because it's got traffic. Every time I get really involved I end up feeling one step from postal, and just shy of vowing never to return. If there were a way to just communicate with the 10 or so people I respect over there it would be great, but you've got to go thru so much angry bandwagon chatter to get to them. 2 wins in a row and we're third best in the east with a chance at the championship next year, two losses in a row and we should dump everyone but Sweeteny Ariza by the deadline (and funny they are the same people who attack one for saying we should have rebuilt).

This place is much more rational and sane, just needs a few more people.

But we do need stuff to bring people around. I'll try to fulfill on posting some articles again, I got waylaid last time. Maybe someone can make some game threads? Maybe would could play around with predictions and the like: any trades by the deadline, final record, playoff seeding or lottery seeding, will Wilkens finish the year? Stuff like that. Maybe Fordy could be creative and start or sticky some threads to play with?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> But we do need stuff to bring people around. I'll try to fulfill on posting some articles again, I got waylaid last time. Maybe someone can make some game threads? Maybe would could play around with predictions and the like: any trades by the deadline, final record, playoff seeding or lottery seeding, will Wilkens finish the year? Stuff like that. Maybe Fordy could be creative and start or sticky some threads to play with?


I'm the CM over this forum, besides stuff you guys say what you'd like to see Fordy do, what would you like me to do?

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who is this "Fordy"?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm the CM over this forum, besides stuff you guys say what you'd like to see Fordy do, what would you like me to do?
> ...


Thanks, Petey.

Maybe you could give us some suggestions? We haven't had a functional mod in so long I don't even know what the good ones do.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What some of the other forums have been doing is, trying to get to know the other members' interest outside of basketball. A forum with a community that has personality will grow much faster than one without one (such as the Bulls, Blazers, Lakers and Raptors forums here on BBB.net). If a group is likeable, others will join and post along. Basically some organized and relevant OT threads.

Game Threads would be ok, but beyond posting at certain times like key plays, between quarters, at the half, and at the end of the game, it won't generate much conversation. If you look at half the game threads on the board, 4/5 of the thread will be like 5 to 10 word responses. 

Any of you guys fans of other sports from NY?

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Any of you guys fans of other sports from NY?


You definitely do not want Rashidi turning the Knicks board turning into a Yankees/Mets war.

Most cities only have one team per sport.

NY usually has two per sport. Which usually leads to factioning.

I can't wait for when the Nets move to Brooklyn. You think things are bad now? I can't even imagine what RealGM's Knick board will look like.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> You definitely do not want Rashidi turning the Knicks board turning into a Yankees/Mets war.
> ...


The Bulls forum here is able to do it with the Cubs and White Soxes, it just takes tolerance of the opinion of others. Not ready for that here?  

-Petey


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls forum here is able to do it with the Cubs and White Soxes, it just takes tolerance of the opinion of others. Not ready for that here?
> ...


I'd be happy to post a contrarian view, but given how poorly the Knick has been playing lately, I'm afraid it would just look like baiting (......and it would be).

Frankly, you've got all the debate ingredients right here, and they've been mentioned before:

JC?!?! (Love -- Hate)

Why did Marbury blow up like that?! (technically he hasn't, yet, but he will soon -- likely also demanding a trade)

Ariza!!! I love this kid, why was he forced to grab pine just because TT returned?!

KT -- how long can he keep going? Is Sweetney the answer to replace him in the long-run?

You've just got to get creative! Also, don't let a little off topic bother you! I think I've got over 2000 posts and I don't believe I've been on topic even half the time!

Of course, everyone on the Bull board thinks I'm an idiot who makes stoopid predictions.



I've got a bet on my board against the Knick, so I don't wish your team too well, but I do feel for you guys. Keep it light -- it'll help you through.

Peace!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The ESPN Boards often have a couple of intelligent posters, but the thousands upon thousands of trolls make it hard for them to visit the boards on a consistent basis. Tell New Yorker's about the life over here at BBB.net. 

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/forum?forumID=423&byThread=true&start=0


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Recruiting from that site is an extremely dangerous proposition. Last thing you want coming here are the juveniles who trashed that board.


----------

